# Selfie of me and Ax sitting on a park bench.



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Chilling enjoying the beautiful weather on a bench after disc practice earlier today.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, is that a Yankee sweatshirt? 
It's a good thing I like you enough to forgive you for having such poor taste.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Love that 2nd shot of Ax & you looking right at the camera.
I'm a Blue Jays fan myself, but then again I'm a Canuk.

Mike D


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Classy pictures
NY Giants Hat - 4x Super Bowl champs and counting
NY Yankees Shirt - 27x World Series Champs and counting
2 Beautiful Golden Pups - priceless


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Lovely pics, no 2 is especially special. Yeah, guess you're not rooting for the Jays like we all are here in Canada


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> Oh, is that a Yankee sweatshirt?
> It's a good thing I like you enough to forgive you for having such poor taste.


Yes, indeed it is a Yankee T that I am wearing, one of dozens. Most say World Series Champions on them. lol

Have been a Yankee fan since I even knew what baseball was - 5 or 6 years old. My dad was born in the Bronx and raised me a Yankee fan *thankfully* and saved me a lot of grief. My first trip to 'the stadium' was at about age 6. My childhood idol was Thurman Munson, and I was devastated when he died in that plane crash in '79.

What I am NOT, is what *REAL* Yankee fans call a '96er'. Those are basically *front runners* who were Mets fans in the 80's and have only been Yankee fans since they got good again in the mid 90's. I suffered through the lean years in the late 60's - mid 70's, the 'lost decade' of the 80's and the horrific early 90's...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think you need to frame that picture of you and Ax with the frisbee in his mouth looking straight at the camera....that is a great picture Yankee fan or not LOL


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Lovely pics, no 2 is especially special. Yeah, guess you're not rooting for the Jays like we all are here in Canada


Actually, I am rooting for the BlueJays, or will be once the Yankees get bounced Tuesday night. Truth be told, they (NY) do not even deserve to be in the playoffs in my opinion and the wild champagne celebration for achieving nothing more that one extra game guaranteed was WAY over the top. 

The Jays are a solid team made better by awesome trade deadline deals, and they beat the Yankees like a drum almost every time they played head to head. No excuses or sour grapes, they are the better team (this year). 

It's actually great to see Skydome jammed and rocking like it was in the early 90's. Joe Carter's WS winning HR is STILL one of the greatest in baseball history. I would not mind one bit seeing Toronto take the crown this year.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I always say there are two kinds of New Yorkers - those who love the Yankmees and those who hate them.  Some of my best friends love the Yankees. I try and try to show them the error of their ways but they're a stubborn bunch. My Poppa started rooting for the Mets the day the team first hit the field, and I'm sure he's smiling in Heaven this year - he never gave up on them, even when they stunk the place up. I always rooted for the Mets till I moved to PA - my husband is a huge Orioles fan, so I switched my allegiance. But I still have a soft spot for the Mets. 

You would love one of my old accounting professors - his whole house is a shrine to the Yankees. We tease each other unmercifully about our teams - all in good fun. And it's meant the same way here. 




alphadude said:


> Yes, indeed it is a Yankee T that I am wearing, one of dozens. Most say World Series Champions on them. lol
> 
> Have been a Yankee fan since I even knew what baseball was - 5 or 6 years old. My dad was born in the Bronx and raised me a Yankee fan *thankfully* and saved me a lot of grief. My first trip to 'the stadium' was at about age 6. My childhood idol was Thurman Munson, and I was devastated when he died in that plane crash in '79.
> 
> What I am NOT, is what *REAL* Yankee fans call a '96er'. Those are basically *front runners* who were Mets fans in the 80's and have only been Yankee fans since they got good again in the mid 90's. I suffered through the lean years in the late 60's - mid 70's, the 'lost decade' of the 80's and the horrific early 90's...


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Classy pictures
> NY Giants Hat - 4x Super Bowl champs and counting
> NY Yankees Shirt - 27x World Series Champs and counting
> 2 Beautiful Golden Pups - priceless


Thanks Tennyson. Not real enthusiastic about *either* of my teams this year but you never know. 

I'm personally betting that the Yankees get put to sleep tomorrow night by the 'Stros. This team has none of the character of the great 90's teams.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mddolson said:


> Love that 2nd shot of Ax & you looking right at the camera.
> I'm a Blue Jays fan myself, but then again I'm a Canuk.
> 
> Mike D



See my comments above re the Jays.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I think you need to frame that picture of you and Ax with the frisbee in his mouth looking straight at the camera....that is a great picture Yankee fan or not LOL


It's a great pic of Ax but unfortunately I look like 'who did it and ran'. lol


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

laprincessa said:


> I always say there are two kinds of New Yorkers - those who love the Yankmees and those who hate them.  Some of my best friends love the Yankees. I try and try to show them the error of their ways but they're a stubborn bunch. My Poppa started rooting for the Mets the day the team first hit the field, and I'm sure he's smiling in Heaven this year - he never gave up on them, even when they stunk the place up. I always rooted for the Mets till I moved to PA - my husband is a huge Orioles fan, so I switched my allegiance. But I still have a soft spot for the Mets.
> 
> You would love one of my old accounting professors - his whole house is a shrine to the Yankees. We tease each other unmercifully about our teams - all in good fun. And it's meant the same way here.


Good natured ribbing for bragging rights is what make sports fun.

I respect ANY fan who sticks with their team no matter what. Let's see what the Mess, I mean Mets do in LA starting Friday night. 

P.S. I hope Buck doesn't get canned by the birds.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Thanks Tennyson. Not real enthusiastic about *either* of my teams this year but you never know.
> 
> I'm personally betting that the Yankees get put to sleep tomorrow night by the 'Stros. This team has none of the character of the great 90's teams.


I feel better about Big Blue more the I do about the Yanks in the WC. That top of the Astro's line-up is brutal and we all know how Tanaka does in the 1st inning.
The one thing I admire about the current Yanks is that with what happened with CC today they put his welfare above baseball. He's always given 100% and glad the Yanks will take care of this.
Like you, I've been a fan forever. Grew up with Mickey, cried when Maz hit the WS homer in 61, was a mess when Thurmond died but I'll never forget the game Bobby Murcer had the night after his funeral. Only in the Bronx!
I'm not sure this team is lacking the character of the 90's teams but they sure don't have the talent or the deep bench.
Hoping for the best Tuesday.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Good natured ribbing for bragging rights is what make sports fun.
> 
> I respect ANY fan who sticks with their team no matter what. Let's see what the Mess, I mean Mets do in LA starting Friday night.
> 
> P.S. I hope Buck doesn't get canned by the birds.


I heard the Nationals are going after Buck. Big Bucks $$$$$$ in DC.
Buck/Harper/Papelbon would be a classic.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> I feel better about Big Blue more the I do about the Yanks in the WC. That top of the Astro's line-up is brutal and we all know how Tanaka does in the 1st inning.
> The one thing I admire about the current Yanks is that with what happened with CC today they put his welfare above baseball. He's always given 100% and glad the Yanks will take care of this.
> Like you, I've been a fan forever. Grew up with Mickey, cried when Maz hit the WS homer in 61, was a mess when Thurmond died but I'll never forget the game Bobby Murcer had the night after his funeral. Only in the Bronx!
> I'm not sure this team is lacking the character of the 90's teams but they sure don't have the talent or the deep bench.
> Hoping for the best Tuesday.


I just heard that about CC. It's much more important he get his life in order and there is no guarantee he would have been on the postseason roster anyway.

I remember vividly that Murcer game against the O's. Tex drives me crazy with the constant injury thing. He strikes me as soft. I have seen great Yankees play through injury through the years - Thurman of course, and O'Neill hobbling around right field.

Considering how they finished the season, I am not really confident that they can even beat the Stros, but I'll be watching nonetheless.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> I heard the Nationals are going after Buck. Big Bucks $$$$$$ in DC.
> Buck/Harper/Papelbon would be a classic.


Always liked Buck. He is a good manager and I always thought he got a raw deal in NY. Let's face it, as a Yankee fan you have to respect Torre, but with the deep, talented teams he had, all he really needed to do was stay out of the way and let them do their thing. *Anybody* could have piloted that 98 team in particular to a championship...


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Buck has always been a top tier mgr. Between him and Stick Michael those late 90's team were incredible. And Cashman making those late season moves. Justice, Fielder, Hayes, Duncan, to name a few. Holding on to Bernie and Andy too.
I remember my Dad saying that Nick Johnson didn't get milk as a kid. I get the same with Tex. He was having a great injury free year for a change. Then a shin bruise becomes a broken shin. Just can't figure him out anymore.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Great photo's 
I was.. and still am a Yankee fan. My childhood was consumed with the M & M boys. I read everything published about those two. The Babe was a bit before my time.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

alphadude said:


> Good natured ribbing for bragging rights is what make sports fun.
> 
> I respect ANY fan who sticks with their team no matter what. Let's see what the Mess, I mean Mets do in LA starting Friday night.
> 
> P.S. I hope Buck doesn't get canned by the birds.


A couple of years ago, there were some really nasty comments made on Barry's page about the Yankees and he got, understandably, annoyed. Good natured teasing is part of the fun to me. 

And if the O's don't sign Chris Davis, I may just give up baseball for next season.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Buck has always been a top tier mgr. Between him and Stick Michael those late 90's team were incredible. And Cashman making those late season moves. Justice, Fielder, Hayes, Duncan, to name a few. Holding on to Bernie and Andy too.
> I remember my Dad saying that Nick Johnson didn't get milk as a kid. I get the same with Tex. He was having a great injury free year for a change. Then a shin bruise becomes a broken shin. Just can't figure him out anymore.


Stick Michael was the architect of that late 90's dynasty. He doesn't get enough credit. He was at shortstop the first game my dad took me to @ the stadium. Horace Clark was at second and Bloomberg at first. 

Didn't get milk as a kid...now that's funny. Nick was a talented player just too fragile. I always thought he looked a bit like Eddie Munster all grown up. lol

Maybe if Tex didn't always whine like a little girl every time he got a hang nail, people would be more willing to cut him some slack. I was actually very much in favor of signing him back in '09 but he hasn't worked out well except for that first year. He'll never be Donnie Baseball, or Tino who I LOVED, for that matter. Tino and O'Neill the "Warrior", were 2 guys who ADORED wearing the pinstripes and the fans *really appreciated* it.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Remember Yogi telling a story about Stick. Stick hated bugs of any kind. Clete Boyer got half a hot dog and stuck it in one of the fingers of Stick's glove. Stick made the 3rd out and Boyer brought his glove out to him. He puts the glove on and jumps out of his cleats and the glove goes air-borne into the box seats 3rd base side. Yanks were cracking up and Stick was ticked off and all red in the face. He couldn't talk then he wouldn't talk the rest of the game. Good times in the Bronx.
That Roberto Kelly for Paulie trade was the best ever. Good thing Pinella on the Reds hated Paulie back then.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I just noticed Ax has a pink disc. Bet it is for breast cancer awareness.
Good going Ax!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

AlanK said:


> Great photo's
> I was.. and still am a Yankee fan. My childhood was consumed with the M & M boys. I read everything published about those two. The Babe was a bit before my time.


The M & M boys was a bit before my time, I was born in late '63. I can vaguely remember the Mick's last season ('68 if memory serves) and my grandfather sitting there watching while drinking Schaffer beer and chain smoking Camels. The first Yankee season I really remember following was '70. Everybody in NY was a Met fan since the 'miracle Mets' of 69, but not me. I even went to a game at Shea in '69 and I can distinctly remember Tommy Agee dropping a pop fly. I never forgot that. lol

My dad was a WWII vet (navy man) and was 10 years older than my mother. As stated, he was born and raised in 'da Bronx' and he saw ALL the greats play - Ruth, Gehrig, Lazzeri, Joe D, Yogi, the Mick, Scooter, Billy Martin, ******, etc. Needless to say, he was going to do everything he could to raise a Yankee fan. 

We used to debate Murderer's Row vs. the 1961 squad or 1998. 

We both agreed that any of them would have *SMOKED* the Big Red Machine of the 70's though, because their pitching was mediocre at best. lol


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Remember Yogi telling a story about Stick. Stick hated bugs of any kind. Clete Boyer got half a hot dog and stuck it in one of the fingers of Stick's glove. Stick made the 3rd out and Boyer brought his glove out to him. He puts the glove on and jumps out of his cleats and the glove goes air-borne into the box seats 3rd base side. Yanks were cracking up and Stick was ticked off and all red in the face. He couldn't talk then he wouldn't talk the rest of the game. Good times in the Bronx.
> That Roberto Kelly for Paulie trade was the best ever. Good thing Pinella on the Reds hated Paulie back then.


Thanks for sharing that, I never heard that story, that's hilarious. 

Kelly for O'Neill was definitely one of the greatest trades they ever made. 

Sweet Lou, who was one of 'my guys' from the late 70's teams, couldn't stand Paulie because they were too much alike. Both fierce competitors and GAMERS.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> I just noticed Ax has a pink disc. Bet it is for breast cancer awareness.
> Good going Ax!


Actually, we use pink discs all the time because it's one of the colors that he seems to see and track the best for some reason, but it's cool that he's promoting breast cancer awareness. If anybody asks, that'll be my story!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Great pics, Ax and dad. I'm a bit jealous, Cody's never caught a Frisbee in his life! 
We tried. I got a soft one and he would chased after it, watched it hit the ground, pick it up by its middle and rip it to shreds. :doh: 
I guess it was beneath him. When he turned 10, Cody finally "humored" us by catching a tennis ball. 
Oh well, he makes up for it in cuddles.

I'm unfortunately a Tigers fan. What a bad year they had. 
Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Ever see this Paulie web gem? Could have been a heck of a place kicker.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Cody'sMom said:


> Great pics, Ax and dad. I'm a bit jealous, Cody's never caught a Frisbee in his life!
> We tried. I got a soft one and he would chased after it, watched it hit the ground, pick it up by its middle and rip it to shreds. :doh:
> I guess it was beneath him. When he turned 10, Cody finally "humored" us by catching a tennis ball.
> Oh well, he makes up for it in cuddles.
> ...


Cody chooses not to do so, Puffy on the other hand, couldn't catch a disc if his life depended on it but he can destroy one in 3 seconds. I always thought Goldens had a 'soft bite'.

The Tigers did not have a good year. Looks like they are in a rebuilding phase after dumping payroll and sending Price to the Jays....thanks for that! lol I think he beat the Yankees like 5 times down the stretch.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Ever see this Paulie web gem? Could have been a heck of a place kicker.


Yes, I have most definitely seen that one. Classic O'Neill. 

His destruction of water coolers was the stuff of legends - especially if he 'gave away an at bat' lol

He (and Mo) were my favorites from that era. I even insisted on having 21 on my HOME pinstriped softball uniform and 42 on my 'road greys'. Played right field and pitched. Found a pic of my back wearing 42 and rocking the late 90's ponytail and the Yankees dewrag...I still miss my hair.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alphadude*

Alphadude

Just love the pictures and agree with Jenn, that picture #2 of you and Ax with the pink disc, should DEFINITELY be framed!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Yes, I have most definitely seen that one. Classic O'Neill.
> 
> His destruction of water coolers was the stuff of legends - especially if he 'gave away an at bat' lol
> 
> He (and Mo) were my favorites from that era. I even insisted on having 21 on my HOME pinstriped softball uniform and 42 on my 'road greys'. Played right field and pitched. Found a pic of my back wearing 42 and rocking the late 90's ponytail and the Yankees dewrag...I still miss my hair.


 Geeze AD....the hair, the dew rag? Good ol days! I would have never guessed. LOL
Love the 42 shirt (no Name of course.) Really miss Enter Sandman.
42 shelved for life now. Always admired Jackie. Did think that accolades should have gone to Larry Dolby from the Indians 
for being the first AA American leaguer. Both were always gracious though.
I go to nyyfans.com and sonsofsamhorn.com (red sox) boards. The comments about CC on the yankee board are embarrassing. The Red Sox board was much more civil.
Sad state when that crap happens.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Geeze AD....the hair, the dew rag? Good ol days! I would have never guessed. LOL
> Love the 42 shirt (no Name of course.) Really miss Enter Sandman.
> 42 shelved for life now. Always admired Jackie. Did think that accolades should have gone to Larry Dolby from the Indians
> for being the first AA American leaguer. Both were always gracious though.
> ...


Yep, my rock and roll hair was my trademark through the 90's and well into the 'oughts' as was the dewrag so I could tell myself I was not going bald. a la Sam Kinison, and Hulk Hogan. 

I think it was around 2009 before I went to the current Yul Brenner look. I'm a man of extremes I guess, but I had little choice in the matter. Genetics dictated the change. My attitude was if I can't keep my rock and roll hair, I want NONE at all. I get comments from people I haven't seen since the 'transformation' all the time. Just happened a week ago, a girl I haven't seen in a decade asked me where's your pony tail?? 

"No name........of course" MK's trade mark. I wish he was still on the radio with Sterling. Susan drives me batty at times.

Jackie was a great but I definitely agree about Larry Doby never getting the recognition he deserved. Speaking of JR, he was most definitely *OUT* at home in Game 1 of the 55 series as Yogi insisted. I've watched it at least 100 times in slomo.

CC who has been a good Yankee is getting crucified on the forums by the idiots. His timing was poor, but some things just take precedence over baseball. I am one of the biggest Yankee fans around with the tattoo to prove it, but they are going NOWHERE this October, they CAN'T HIT! 

Frankly I'd be stunned if they even manage to beat the Astros tonight. Actually, I'm fine with that because I agree Cash did the right thing by NOT mortgaging the future for Price or Tulo as the Jays did. In this brave new era of baseball, you NEED to build a solid young core from within (like the 90's team) and supplement with a few key FAs. The Jays have been a doormat for 20+ years and they are going for it. More power to them. KC is no joke either and the Yankees do NOT match up well with them either.

Let the Mets have their shot at the brass ring this year....they will blow it because they are well, the mets...lol


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Not looking too good for the Yankees right now


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

My old partner from work was able to get 2 RF bleacher tickets.
The stadium was full (for a change) and it was rockin.
Just no offense. Tanaka did okay just giving up the 2 runs. When we got in to the Astros bull pen I thought they had a chance in the 7th on. 
Gardner looked terrible at the plate and in the field. McCann looked like he was sleep walking at the plate. An infield of Bird, Ref Snyder, Didi and Headley is never going anywhere. 
Why Joe sat Ellsbury is still a mystery. Young, Gardy and Beltram doesn't do it either.
Thank g-d for the Bleacher Creatures and clubbing up-town. Made it bearable.
Now it's on to the Gmen and Rangers.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, it was depressing but not at all unexpected. They can't sniff that lefty (or any lefty it seems). Almost glad they were put out of their misery, they were hard to watch. Glad to have my Rangers back just in time! Hopefully Big Blue will keep trending upward as well.


----------

